# Our new foster puppy Jasper



## amilyn (Oct 4, 2011)

This is Jasper - he is a four month old Havanese puppy! He loves tennis balls and is doing great with my three other dogs. He really wants them to play with him. He is very friendly. If you know of a good home for him please direct them to HALO Havanese Angel rescue organization! He also has a sister who is being fostered in the Chicago area.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww he is adorable!!! He certainly looks happy and friendly  Hope he finds a great home soon (but you are probably hoping, not too too soon )


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Koodos to you for taking him in. Here's hoping he finds a great home.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is too cute! I wish I could take him!! My cats would totally flip out if I brought another dog home.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe wish I could take him Maya so needs a playmate other than the kitties!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a doll! Are you sure you're not going to fail Fostering 101 by keeping him yourself? I don't know if I could give up that little cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There is NO way I could foster that puppy!!! The minute he walked in the door, he'd be a permanent addition to the family!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah my sentiments exactly. He would be a keeper for sure.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes agree with the two above statements!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

How cute, I love the photo with him "holding" the ball. As cute as he is, I'm sure it won't take long for him to find his forever home.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I was ready to fly up and get him; I think I might come home to divorce papers!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a temptation! He is a cutie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh he is so cute. Do you know why his sister and him are rescue dogs?


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

OHHHHHHH!!! Too Cute!!! He is just precious. As soon as we get Jack straightened out, I would love to have him. Like Donna, I might be less a husband though, LOL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie he is. I'm sure he'll be spoken for in a flash. Now, I might have been tempted myself, but Ruby cured me.  Let us know what happens.


----------

